# Tire size? Cost?



## millertire (Mar 19, 2010)

Guess the size and cost of both back tires! 
(bragging rights to the closest!)


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

18.4-34? $825 each? Pretty random guesses on my part. I could use that thing for a couple weeks to remove a few terraces and shape a few waterways. Say are you the same miller tire that advertises in green magazine?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

16-21,$700


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I haven't a clue. 
Care to share some facts/pics on JD scraper.


----------



## millertire (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, we are the same miller tire that advertises in green magazine.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Better look closer at that pic guys.

It's a toy


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

$8.25 each


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Strange thread!


----------



## millertire (Mar 19, 2010)

Tire size is 16x6.50-8, 16.2" tall, 6.3" wide, price $57.00 each.

This is a 1/4 scale John Deere 5010 Industrial with a John Deere Pan model 400. 

Made by Gene Gregory. 

The model is 8' 6" long, 25" tall, 25" wide. weight285 lbs.

It is featured in Heritage Iron Mar/Apr 2015 magazine.

The tires purchased from www.millertire.com


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like I win


----------

